

Apple seeks Galaxy Nexus injunction in U.S. over four patents - edderly
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/apple-seeks-galaxy-nexus-injunction-in-us-over-four-patents/69208

======
lightblade
This is one of the reasons I don't use Apple. Biggest patent troll ever

------
lomegor
Wow, it's so great we can patent all that great, super innovative stuff! And
it's beneficial to society and innovation too!

